
Mötley Crüe Song Sells More on Xbox Than On iTunes  - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/30/motley-crue-song-sells-more-on-xbox-than-on-itunes/
======
LPTS
Motley Crue sucks.

Xbox sucks.

Therefore

Headline

QED.

